# Frozen Cyclops - Do any fish actually eat this stuff?



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I purchased frozen cyclops cubes probably a year ago, with the intention of feeding it to my endlers. They would swallow the defrosted cyclops and then spit them out immediately.

Now, I have peacock gudgeons and a SAE, and they do the same thing. No one cares for these things. 

I was so excited when I saw them in the store, and now I know why they're so rare. I'll be sticking to frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms for sure.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i feed it to fry with an decent success rate


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

have you tried to feed NLS finicky fish formula?


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

What kind of fry? My gudgeon fry are spitting it out. Yet they're eating dry Hikari fry food, walter worms, and brine shrimp voraciously.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

F22 said:


> have you tried to feed NLS finicky fish formula?


What's that? Is it a food or an additive like garlic drops?

My fish eat voraciously. I just have never had a fish that would eat frozen cyclops.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

african cichlid fry yellow lab, OB zebra, pearl zebra, neolamp brichardi, nimbochromis venustus..


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> What's that? Is it a food or an additive like garlic drops?
> 
> My fish eat voraciously. I just have never had a fish that would eat frozen cyclops.


 
its actually a small pellet but its formulated for annoying fish that don't normally eat.... I had some morish idols take that before frozen...

New Life Spectrum


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

how old is the frozen package?
I've noticed that with any frozen food, if it's too old or frozen and refrozen the innards of that creatures break out of the exoskeleton. Nothing is left except the shell. The fish would bite into it and spit it out. All the goodies are gone. Try live daphnia or cyclops. They're pretty easy to raise.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

My White Clouds go nuts over that stuff.


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

Here too, my white clouds go absolutely crazy over frozen cyclops.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Saltwater fish love the stuff. As do my dario dario and those tiny little fish I got from Pedro..sticklebacks? A tiny bit of Cyclop-eeze goes a long way. I have never seen it available in cubes though. It is usually sold in a red foil sleeve, as a brick. I just shave off a tiny bit. You might want to consider defrosting your frozen food with a bit of tank water before feeding. Maybe the food is still frozen when it hits the water?


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Mistergreen -- It may be the case that it's frozen shells floating around the water. I'll take a look.

Waterfaller1 -- Hmmm perhaps because I so rarely feed this food, my fish just havent developed a taste for it. I'll keep trying.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

All my fish go nutty for it. Tetras, Cories, P. weitzmani, plecos, Rams, Amanos... it did take the Rams some time to recognize it as food since it's so much smaller than what I usually feed them, but now they'll chase the floating pieces all over the tank.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Keep trying. It was the first food I fed to my chocolate gouramis to get them to start eating. It took them a couple of days before the began to actually swallow.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> Saltwater fish love the stuff. As do my dario dario and those tiny little fish I got from Pedro..sticklebacks? A tiny bit of Cyclop-eeze goes a long way. I have never seen it available in cubes though. It is usually sold in a red foil sleeve, as a brick. I just shave off a tiny bit. You might want to consider defrosting your frozen food with a bit of tank water before feeding. Maybe the food is still frozen when it hits the water?


There are cubed brands of "cyclops", which I *think* are different than Cyclop-eeze as these are brown versus the insane bright red of the Cyclop-eeze. 

I use the brown cyclops. MUCH cheaper too, a pack of cubes used to cost me $4


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The Cyclop eeze brand are bioengineered to enhance coloration in fish.


----------



## gheitman (Oct 28, 2007)

I feed my fry frozen cyclops as well as freeze-dried Cyclop-Eeze. They appear to like both. I normally feed my adult fish frozen brine shrimp, bloodworms and daphnia depending on the species of fish I am feeding.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> The Cyclop eeze brand are bioengineered to enhance coloration in fish.


I thought it was all natural. I recall an article on their website that said the lake it is taken from is red with it.

here~ http://www.cyclop-eeze.com/product_info.php
OMG they treat it with ethoxyquin!:icon_sad: That is bad.


----------

